

Scientists discover how to change leukemia cells into harmless immune cells - lettergram
http://med.stanford.edu/news/all-news/2015/03/scientists-discover-how-to-change-human-leukemia-cells.html

======
DenisM
In related news, leukemia is also under attack by nanobots:

[http://nextbigfuture.com/2015/03/ido-bachelet-dna-
nanobots-s...](http://nextbigfuture.com/2015/03/ido-bachelet-dna-nanobots-
summary-with.html)

------
trhway
cool. My [internet-based] understanding is that the more aggressive the cancer
the less differentiated the cells are. Interesting to speculate that if not
outright cure, forcing cells down the differentiation path can at least lead
to decreasing of the aggressiveness or slowing progression of the cancer.

